# Port 25 and 110



## francois1985 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi there,

I have a remote connection to a program.
The mail client I used to send mail from from the app was rebex.
After taking out the mailserver which was on a static IP I changed all users to get mail directly from the domain via pop3.
Thers not alot of users and (Im in the process of implementing a new SBS server with Exchange)
Now when I try and send mails from this app it gives me an error with the static IP that used to be on the network eg. ...196.x.x.x:25... so this error tells me two things one its looking for the Static IP and two port 25 and 110 is not opened.I have changed my default email client from the remote app to be outlook but now i need a volume license because TS is loaded on there.
1. How do I open port 25 and 110 on Smoothwall?
2. And How to I set it to use the same pop and smtp as my clients eg. pop3: "mail.x.com"
smtp: "mail.x.com"


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

clearly you need to configure the app to point to the correct server name/ip address
how did you come to the conclusion the ports were an issue?
everything stopped at the wrong ip address. ports didn't get into the mix at this point.
If going to the internet for email they don't apply anyway.


----------

